# como cnectar un xbox a un monitor de pc por vga



## laurayelias (Abr 16, 2006)

bueno de ante mano al que me allude grasias quiero nsaber como puedo hacer para conectar un xbox al monitor de pc pero sin el convertidor que te hace el monitor tv  sino que directo  por fa  nesesito su alluda


----------



## logan7508 (May 13, 2006)

Hola, encontre este tutorial, se supone que es de http://www.xboxrepairguide.com

Te dejo el link para descargar el manual

http://rapidshare.de/files/20406872/puerto_vga.doc.html

debes conectar de todas formas el cable de audio y video para que no te marque error, cualquier duda mandame un privado ok.


----------



## matrix01 (Ago 29, 2009)

hola, yo tambien quiero conectar mi xbox (la 1ª que hicieron) pero no enccuentro manuales y nose como hacerlo,  he intentado descargarme el manual delque as puesto un enlace  logan7508 pero no puedo ¿como me lo podria descargar?. Un saludo matrix


----------



## matrix01 (Ago 29, 2009)

hola buenas estaba buscando el conector de la xbox para saber a que corresponde cada terminal y encontre esto ¿ se podria crear un cable conectando en un extremo el conector de la xbox y en el otro un conector vga ? aqui dejo unos  pdf's con lo termimales de cada conector. un saludo de matrix


----------



## matrix01 (Mar 12, 2010)

hola buenas encontre esto en internet , nose si vendra bien o  no pero por probar.Un saludo de matrix

aqui lo dego esque antes crei que estaba pero me equioque.


----------

